# ASR - Asra Minerals



## System (3 June 2011)

Torian Resources NL (TNR) was formerly known as Cluff Resources Pacific NL (CFR).

http://www.torianresources.com

For previous discussion of this company, please refer to the CFR thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7669


----------



## Trav. (1 January 2021)

OK this stock came up on a scan and surprise surprise not much (any) action here. Not normally one of my stocks but to try to balance out the rush of 2021 competition stocks I thought that I would update this one with some meaningful content, well hopefully someone finds it useful.

From Market Index -  
	

		
			
		

		
	







Charts below Daily / Weekly

Daily showing possible wave 3 run











Highlights from latest announcement 21/12/2020, also showing map with some good companies nearby.


----------



## peter2 (7 May 2022)

Doing some reading on a speculative HVBB trading opportunity. 

*TNR* - They're doing some exploring in WA that has seen some gold targets and now some rare earths (yttrium)  potential. 
They've also bought a small mining services company. 
And they've invested in a blockchain company (BullionFX). Equity swap arrangement TNR shares for $BULL tokens. (Get me outa here) 

Such diverse activities turn me right off *TNR*.


----------



## System (19 May 2022)

On May 19th, 2022, Torian Resources Limited (TNR) changed its name and ASX code to Asra Minerals Limited (ASR).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 May 2022)

peter2 said:


> *TNR* - They're doing some exploring in WA that has seen some gold targets and now some rare earths (yttrium)  potential. They've also bought a small mining services company.  And they've invested in a blockchain company (BullionFX). Equity swap arrangement TNR shares for $BULL tokens. (Get me outa here)
> 
> Such diverse activities turn me right off *TNR*.



_no mention of the last two (mining services and BullionFX) but the spin, twist, double pike and re-entry is looking to be a bit of everything:_

Torian’s Executive Chairman, Mr Paul Summers, said Torian had emerged this year as a multi-commodity explorer focused on *gold, REEs, and now, critical minerals*. 


> “_The sheer size and homogenous distribution of scandium and cobalt at our Yttria prospect is an exciting addition to our endowment of the five most-in-demand REEs_,” Mr Summers said.  “_An exceptionally high ratio of HREEs, a lack of processing nasties uranium and thorium, and the potential of a 3.6km continuous HREE corridor amenable to known extraction technologies combine to position Yttria as a significant discovery for Torian_.”




In recognition of the company’s transformation, Mr Summers said a resolution to change the name of Torian Resources Limited to* Asra Minerals *Limited was made at the company’s Annual General Meeting on Monday, 16 May 2022.  


> “_Torian was known for just gold. Asra will be known for gold, clean heavy rare earths, and critical minerals. The company’s new ‘triple play’ focus deserves rebranding_,” he said.




.......  and soon, a new website !!!


----------



## peter2 (5 June 2022)

Liked the chart of *ASR* but had difficulty finding the corporate history. The change in code linked all the prior *ASR* company history which ended in liquidation.

ASF helped sort it out as *ASR* was formerly *TNR.* 

Looks like *TNR* (whoops *ASR*) has cleaned out it's corporate closet and is focused on it's Mt Stirling gold and possible rare earth prospects in WA.


----------



## greggles (8 September 2022)

ASR trying to generate some positive sentiment around their Mt Sterling REE Project via the release of their updated Investor Presentation for the New World Metals Conference. 

A few selected slides:


















A lot of effort has gone into making this presentation easy for the average punter to understand and absorb. Looks like ASR have stepped up their PR and are trying to market their story in a more effective way. It's all set out very well.

Aside from all the cunning marketing, the big question is are they really onto something here? It certainly looks good superficially, but I don't know enough about REEs to be sure. 

The presentation has had an effect with the share price up 25% today and the market depth looking very heavy on the buy side.


----------

